# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Thiết kế Tour Team building-tour hội nghị-tour khen thưởng Vũng Tàu

## vannguyenco

eambuilding là một hoạt động rất có ích cho doanh nghiệp nói riêng và các tổ chức nói chung, các hoạt động này giúp cho doanh nghiệp vượt qua được giai đoạn khủng hoảng, cả về nhân sự cũng như về văn hóa doanh nghiệp. Teambuilding giúp doanh nghiệp trở nên khỏe mạnh, nhưng cũng như uống thuốc, các hoạt động teambuilding cũng cần phải nghiên cứu kỹ để không bị phản tác dụng.

Điều đầu tiên là Lãnh đạo của tổ chức, phải xác định được hiện trạng và mục tiêu, sau đó làm việc với nhà cung ứng dịch vụ để xác định được thông điệp cần truyền tải và thảo luận phương pháp thực hiện, địa điểm, chi phí và thời gian.

Có nhiều thông điệp cần truyền tải và một trong những sai lầm thường gặp là ban tổ chức cố gắng đưa quá nhiều thông điệp trong một hoạt động teambuilding, sai lầm này sẽ dẫn đến việc không thể tổ chức được một chương trình ấn tượng và kết quả là người chơi sẽ không thể nhớ được thông điệp nào đủ để thay đổi hành vi theo mục tiêu cần đạt.

Đưới đây là một số qui luật mà theo đó các thông điệp có thể được truyền tải thông qua các hoạt động teambuilding:

   Quy luật thích hợp: Tất cả mọi người đều có điểm mạnh riêng của mình. 
   Quy luật thách thức lớn: Thử thách càng lớn thì yêu cầu làm việc theo nhóm càng cao. 
   Quy luật chuỗi: Sức mạnh của cả đội sẽ bị ảnh hưởng nếu như có một liên kết yếu nào đó. 
   Quy luật xúc tác: Những nhóm làm việc thành công có những cá nhân có thể thay đổi mọi thứ. 
   Quy luật tầm nhìn: Tầm nhìn giúp cho mọi thành viên có phương hướng hoạt động và sự tự tin. 
   Quy luật về lòng tin: Những người cùng làm việc trong nhóm phải tin tuởng lẫn nhau khi làm việc. 
   Quy luật chi phí: Nhóm làm việc sẽ thất bại trong việc vươn tới tiềm lực của mình khi thất bại trong việc trả giá. 
   Quy luật vị trí: Những nhóm giỏi có tầm hiểu biết rộng. 
   Quy luật giao tiếp: Sự tác động lẫn nhau kích thích hoạt động tốt hơn. 
   Quy luật về sự lợi thế: Sự khác nhau giữa hai nhóm làm việc hiệu quả tương tự nhau là khả năng lãnh đạo.
CÔNG TY TNHH TMDV VÂN NGUYỄN
Địa chỉ : 118 Mạc Đĩnh Chi - Tp. Vũng Tàu - Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu
Website: www.vannguyenco.com.vn Email: vannguyen1403@gmail.com
ĐT: (84 - 64) 3. 601 148 - HP: (84) 0919 42 82 10 - Fax: (84 - 64) 3.574 829

----------


## mrtien

Team building hiện nay ngày càng được nhiều công ty đưa vào như một chiến lược quan trọng trong công ty. Hiện nay có một số công ty tổ chức sự kiện chuyên tổ chức các chuyến du lịch lồng ghép team building thật sự hiệu quả. Ở Nha Trang tôi biết công ty Nha Trang Travel chuyên tổ chức các chuyến du lịch kết hợp team building cực kỳ thành công và uy tín. Vừa qua họ đã tổ chức cho các công ty lớn ở Singapore và Australia. Các bạn có thể vào trang web chính thức của công ty Nha Trang Travel để biết thêm các thông tin hữu ích nhé: Holidays Nha Trang Travel

----------

